
Why I Still Use Vim - caspervonb
https://medium.com/@caspervonb/why-i-still-use-vim-67afd76b4db6
======
brendaningram
Thanks for taking the time to do those comparisons. Very interesting. I was
always too afraid of using a "terminal text editor", but the last 12 months or
so I have made the effort to learn, and it's been quite enjoyable. Having said
that, I'm still torn between Focuswriter and Vim for writing my prose, and I
haven't settled on one or the other yet.

